# Large tile / small bathroom?



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

What do you think about using 12 x 24's in a 40 sf bathroom? Typical floor: 25sf less vanity. Tub/shower opposite entry door. Costco has some nice-looking stuff for a condo we're going to put an the market.  Same tile would go in the 10x10 kitchen. Thanks.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

No problem...


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree, any size is fine, decorator classes at coverings years ago when larger tile first came out said its fine.

We recently ripped up 1000 ft, 12x12 in a home due to tenting, customer went to a 13x13, now in my opinion, that's wrong, a 16 should have been minimum, but that's me and smaller tile kinda makes it dated.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's a pic of the stuff.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

..and the other one at costco.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> ..and the other one at costco.


Pic 2


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

12 x 24 is to big for that bathroom size, tiles will overpower surrounding elements and you will end up with a poor design. 

Always keep in mind that the right proportions contribute to a good Architecture and a flawless design. 

Good luck


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I just went over this with a client we are laying for starting today. They had 18" leftover from their kitchen and I advised against it. Told them I'd rather see 88cents a foot 1x1 in there especially since they're selling the house.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Splinter said:


> No problem...


I think something like this looks just fine.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

The longer tiles don't look bad at all i agree


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> What do you think about using 12 x 24's in a 40 sf bathroom? Typical floor: 25sf less vanity. Tub/shower opposite entry door. Costco has some nice-looking stuff for a condo we're going to put an the market. Same tile would go in the 10x10 kitchen. Thanks.


Costco sells tile ?, i need to get out more  I know they have good hot dogs.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I can't quite read the price. Is it about $2 a square foot? If so, not that great of a price. Not bad, but not one of those Costco "steals."

Edit: The price is crystal clear in the other pic.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes, all "both"of them. And there one pencil/glass backsplash . brown/beige/olive combo thing.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

How thick are they? I am installing some 3/8 thick ones that I pad $2.50 for from CFM. Extremely flat and consistent. The $2 stuff from home depot seems more or less the same though. And they'd sell it for $1.70 if you got the right person, or did a bid room purchase.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

greg24k said:


> 12 x 24 is to big for that bathroom size, tiles will overpower surrounding elements and you will end up with a poor design.
> 
> Always keep in mind that the right proportions contribute to a good Architecture and a flawless design.
> 
> Good luck


Hey! We're trying to get away with "stylishly affordable" here.  My back up is some basic 12x12's from H Cheapo and they are tired...and I'll probably have to do them diagonally.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's some $1 Home Depot tile I spruced up with accents cut up to be $.75 each


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Golden view said:


> How thick are they? I am installing some 3/8 thick ones that I pad $2.50 for from CFM. Extremely flat and consistent. The $2 stuff from home depot seems more or less the same though. And they'd sell it for $1.70 if you got the right person, or did a bid room purchase.


I forgot to check. 5/carton, if that's a clue. 1.67/ft or something like that.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

MarkJames said:


> Hey! We're trying to get away with "stylishly affordable" here.  My back up is some basic 12x12's from H Cheapo and they are tired...and I'll probably have to do them diagonally.


I'm not saying go H Cheapo, just suggest to pick a proportionally sized tile for the area size you're dealing with. You can still create patterns, use nice tile, etc. 
Explain to them that in a smaller bathrooms its better to down size the scale of the tile because it will make the bathroom feel larger. I mean you can put in there whatever you want, but giving your customer a knowledgeable advice can boost your referrals and reputation, especially no matter where they look, or who they ask, or if they go to fish for information, any designer will tell them the same thing, so right there they will look at you as a professional who knows wtf he is talking about... I'm just saying Bro 

Good luck


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Golden view said:


> Here's some $1 Home Depot tile I spruced up with accents cut up to be $.75 each


What is that in the corner is that a shelf?


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

I have to disagree with Greg... I've heard the "no large tile in a small bathroom" thing a thousand times, yet it seems most homeowners prefer them lately, and I agree with them. 

I dont think the pic I posted earlier looks bad at all. It might look bad if the tiles were parallel to the tub, since fewer full tiles would be visible. 

I use 16's and 18's all the time in these 5x8 bathrooms. I would prefer to set them in a straight, square pattern since there would be more full tiles visible, but even when doing diagonal, it's not bad at all. I push for a grout color that matches the tile as close as possible. Gives the floor a more uniform, solid look. I dont feel like the room is closing in on me because of the larger floor tile. 

Small bath floor tile is out around here unless going for a traditional subway/hex looking room.


----------

